# Not sure if I was sold a fake Oris Calobra LE Chrono: advice needed.



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

So the moment I dreaded has finally arrived: one of my beloved warches may be a fake.

I had bought an Oris Calobra II LE Chrono in 2019, and did not realize that this watch might be fake until a week ago. While browsing the internet, I realized from photos of this watch that it should have a quick date correction push-button at 10'o clock, but it did not. The quality of this watch was so good and along with Jomashop's "100% authenticity guarantee", I had no reason to suspect that this watch might be fake.

The official specs posted on the Oris website (Calobra Chronograph Limited Edition II - Calobra - Watches - 01 676 7661 4494-Set LS - Oris. Swiss Watches in Hölstein since 1904)

*FUNCTIONS *Centre hands for hours, minutes and chronograph 1/4 sec., 3 subsidiary dials for continuous seconds, 30 minutes and 12 hours counter, date window between 4 h and 5 h, *date correction by push-button at 10 h*, fine timing device and stop-second

And here is an image of the left side with the push-button that I got from e-bay.









The left side of my watch does not have this push-button:









Here is another shot of the left side from a slightly different angle:









Here is a picture of the watch face:









I even opened up the case back, and it had the red rotor in it (not sure if it is a genuine part or a fake component):









So I mean, it is very good, so good that I never suspected anything was wrong, and I have several other Oris watches purchased from ADs to have a quality reference. My local Oris AD told me that this watch is fake since it does not have the push button (end of story right there), but additionally, because the case back laser engravings are not correct (more on that later). 

I emailed, called, and reached out via WhatsApp to Jomashop with pics and explanations, but they only kept repeating that Jomashop only sells genuine watches. Jomashop did not respond to my WhatsApp messages. They also told me that I need to get a letter from Oris HQ verifying that this watch is fake, to which I said it would be Jomashop's burden to prove that this watch is indeed authentic. So much for the Jomashop 100% authenticity guarantee. It just blows my mind that they care so little about their business reputation risking for a mere couple thousand dollars, and now we know the authenticity guarantee is no good. 

Shouldn't they at least request the watch to be returned so they can examine its authenticity?

I just wanted to let you guys know that this kind of thing happens, and Jomashop is making me jump through impossible hoops. So please be aware when shopping at Jomashop. I have learned my lesson on purchasing from grey-market dealers for sure.

And as a favor, does anyone here own the actual #41/250 of this watch? I think the evidence I have showing that this watch is fake is already sufficient to make my case, but if the owner of the genuine #41 out there could let us know, that would be another piece of helpful and overwhelming evidence. Any help from the Oris family here would be great.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

Following this thread to see where it goes.

Unfortunately I’m not familiar enough with Oris movement standards to render any kind of opinion on authenticity.

if you bought the watch in 2019, is the warranty still active? Do you have the papers? If so, I would send the watch back for service and see what they have to say.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

Good luck getting that resolved.

I bag on Jomashop, but I can’t say that I’ve ever heard of them selling a fake watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hope you get justice, OP.

i too do not have an Oris so cant contribute much


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Interesting. Sorry to hear about your predicament and I hope you can receive a full refund from Jomashop. Furthermore, I would say the movement is a fake as well, below is the Oris 676, base ETA 7753 movement from Oris's website on the CALOBRA CHRONOGRAPH LIMITED EDITION II — notice there are no black components with the original movement:


----------



## msa6712 (Oct 1, 2006)

2019? That's quite a bit of time since initial purchase... nor defending Joma, but you might be spending more than your fair share in a civil suit vs. Joma.


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

I am sorry to hear, OP, this sucks! Did you run a check here? OWA - Oris Warranty Activation System

Movement seems to look right, including ETA logo. Could it be that Oris omitted the pushers initially and then changed their mind halfway through production?!



> Some watch brands that use this movement opt to not include the pusher in their designs. This could be for water-resistance issues, etc. For example, Breitling labels the ETA 7753 as their caliber 23, and when used in the SuperOcean Heritage, it does not have the calendar corrector.





> If an ETA 7753 powered watch does not have a pusher integrated into the side of the case (as pictured above), you will have to manually set the date by continuously advancing the hands forward until the desired date is set.


Credit: Caliber Corner © 2022, All Rights Reserved. Source: https://calibercorner.com/eta-caliber-7753/ .


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

MeisterEder said:


> I am sorry to hear, OP, this sucks! Did you run a check here? OWA - Oris Warranty Activation System
> ...


No point in running a check on the Oris Warranty Activation System as the OP bought it from a grey market dealer.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I wouldn't put that claim into the title just yet until you actually confirm it. I highly doubt joma sold you a fake watch and also the oris ad can mean anything, are you sure it's case closed since a sales rep told you so? I would do more homework before jumping the gun here publicly.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

NC_Hager626 said:


> No point in running a check on the Oris Warranty Activation System as the OP bought it from a grey market dealer.


Does that matter for Oris? I’ve bought through gray market dealers (Tudor, in my case) and not had an issue filing a warranty claim.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Interesting. Sorry to hear about your predicament and I hope you can receive a full refund from Jomashop. Furthermore, I would say the movement is a fake as well, below is the Oris 676, base ETA 7753 movement from Oris's website on the CALOBRA CHRONOGRAPH LIMITED EDITION II — notice there are no black components with the original movement:
> View attachment 16956059


I'm not so sure those components are black in the OP's movement. They look like mirror finish, reflecting a dark background.


----------



## LeisureDave (8 mo ago)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Interesting. Sorry to hear about your predicament and I hope you can receive a full refund from Jomashop. Furthermore, I would say the movement is a fake as well, below is the Oris 676, base ETA 7753 movement from Oris's website on the CALOBRA CHRONOGRAPH LIMITED EDITION II — notice there are no black components with the original movement:
> View attachment 16956059


I think that’s just reflection


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Following. Some mighty big claims without any official word from Oris. I get that an AD said one thing, but that's just a person saying something.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Does that matter for Oris? I’ve bought through gray market dealers (Tudor, in my case) and not had an issue filing a warranty claim.


Who did you file the warranty claim with Tudor or with the gey market dealer? I suspect it would be with the grey market dealer. Whereas if you filed a warranty claim with Tudor, they would have had you pay the full service and maintenance costs. After which, they would have provided you with a warranty for the service and maintenance provided for your Tudor.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

The writing on the rotor does not match. Otherwise the movement seems fine.

Maybe there are different generations of that model and/or the movement?

It's a nice watch, but no way nice enough to justify such an elaborate fake (including genuine eta movement)


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Who did you file the warranty claim with Tudor or with the gey market dealer? I suspect it would be with the grey market dealer. Whereas if you filed a warranty claim with Tudor, they would have had you pay the full service and maintenance costs. After which, they would have provided you with a warranty for the service and maintenance provided for your Tudor.


I bought mine through a “trusted“ seller. It came with the full set, to included the cards, and an intact warranty. I filed a warranty claim through a Tudor AD. As the warranty was intact, any warranty repair would have been included free of charge.

They never asked where the watch came from. The warranty followed the watch. From what I’ve heard though, some brands don’t have that policy.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> I'm not so sure those components are black in the OP's movement. They look like mirror finish, reflecting a dark background.





LeisureDave said:


> I think that’s just reflection


Reflection, yea right. Zoom in on the OP's movement pic and the movement pic provided by the Oris site and see if you can spot a few other differences. If I was to hazard a guess, I would say the OP's movement is one of those Chinese clones that is so often mentioned.


----------



## Jmgiu (Sep 20, 2021)

Wow... I never had a problem with jomashop. But from the pictures it appears the ops movement might be a fake in as much as the metallurgy on the balance cock and the portion of the bridge that can be seen seem suspect and looks like something from China. But then again I'm not an expert on Oris.


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

You need Oris or authorized dealer to authenticate and have a letter of authentication. Then, send that to Joma. Not saying you but it's more likely that a buyer is scamming a large dealer than the other way around.

The burden is not on Joma to prove that it is fake. They can maintain that they did not deliver a fake. It's up to the buyer, whom in this case judged based on his own opinions and internet research that it is a fake. Logically, I see no reason why the Calobra would deserve such good iteration of replica. There's not a large enough market for that level of R&D from a replica factory.

I hope for buyer sake it is not a fake. It would be really really messed up. But on the surface this looks like a witch hunt. Best of luck to all.





BigCrown44 said:


> So the moment I dreaded has finally arrived: one of my beloved warches turned out to be a fake.
> 
> I had bought an Oris Calobra II LE Chrono in 2019, and did not realize that this watch is a fake until a week ago. While browsing the internet, I realized from photos of this watch that it should have a quick date correction push-button at 10'o clock, but it did not. The quality of this fake watch was so good and along with Jomashop's "100% authenticity guarantee", I had no reason to suspect that this watch is fake.
> 
> ...


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Following, as I have purchased many from Joma, and have yet to hear of a fake coming from them.


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

BigCrown44 said:


> They also told me that I need to get a letter from Oris HQ verifying that this watch is fake


This seems easy enough - just ask Oris if any of those watches were produced without the pusher. Or ask specifically if your serial number was produced with the pusher. If they respond that it was produced with that pusher, just send that response to Jomashop and they should take care of this for you.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Also another point, not saying it is for the op, but in my experience, I do sometimes confuse or forget where I purchased my watch from. Especially if over several years ago.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

just return it to joma... or it's a BS Story....


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

For what it’s worth, Oris ref. 01 77476614484, a slightly different model limited edition Calobra chronograph, doesn’t have that button on the side of the case. 

I’m no expert, but I know when you buy grey market, your ‘new’ watch is often an older model. It’s one reason the watches find their way to the grey market. Respectfully, some guy at a local Oris store or dealer saying it’s not real because it doesn’t have that button or because the etching on the back isn’t identical tot the current model is not a definitive answer. If you walk into an Oris dealer, tell someone you have a grey market Oris, they’re fairly likely to conclude there is something wrong with it, regardless - they hate the grey market. 

It could be a fake, but you need more than this to convince me.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> I bought mine through a “trusted“ seller. It came with the full set, to included the cards, and an intact warranty. I filed a warranty claim through a Tudor AD. As the warranty was intact, any warranty repair would have been included free of charge.
> 
> They never asked where the watch came from. The warranty followed the watch. From what I’ve heard though, some brands don’t have that policy.


"Trusted Seller", it sounds like you bought your Tudor from Chrono24. If so, the "trusted seller" could very well be an AD. As such, your Tudor would come with a factory warranty that you may have to activate/acknowledge on your end of a sales arrangement.

Note: A grey market seller/dealer will not issue a factory warranty as that could be traced back to an AD.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

NC_Hager626 said:


> "Trusted Seller", it sounds like you bought your Tudor from Chrono24. If so, the "trusted seller" could very well be an AD. As such, your Tudor would come with a factory warranty that you may have to activate/acknowledge on your end of a sales arrangement.


I bought it from DavidSW. They’re not an AD. Someone flipped it to them ~1 month after they bought it. I bought it 12/2021 and the card was dated 11/2021.

The AD I dealt with looked it up, said it was under warranty, and sent it off.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> I bought it from DavidSW. They’re not an AD. Someone flipped it to them ~1 month after they bought it. I bought it 12/2021 and the card was dated 11/2021.
> 
> The AD I dealt with looked it up, said it was under warranty, and sent it off.


That makes sense, as I recall reading that DavidSW will buy their watches, along with the warranty, thru an AD. This being the case, a point about DavidSW is that they are technically new selling new watches that are direct from the factory, but previously owned watches purchased directly from an AD.


----------



## Uhrentraeger (Jul 16, 2012)

BigCrown44 said:


> So the moment I dreaded has finally arrived: one of my beloved warches turned out to be a fake.
> 
> I had bought an Oris Calobra II LE Chrono in 2019, and did not realize that this watch is a fake until a week ago. While browsing the internet, I realized from photos of this watch that it should have a quick date correction push-button at 10'o clock, but it did not. The quality of this fake watch was so good and along with Jomashop's "100% authenticity guarantee", I had no reason to suspect that this watch is fake.
> 
> ...


I smell a rat.

But for the benefit of doubt:

Show us the (redacted) invoice/receipt from Jomashop.

You must have a camera/mobile phone.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

This is a head-scratcher for sure.

If it were me, I would go jump through all of the hoops, getting a letter from an AD (even if it costs a bit of money), getting an opinion from a second AD (even if it costs more money), etc, just to see this resolved. Then I would know if it is an earlier iteration, a replacement case, a fake or whatever. Even if I was not within a warranty period and Jomashop would not pay, then at least I would have documented evidence to show that I was in the right and Jomashop is wrong. It would have been my fault for not catching the flaws earlier. But that is part of watch collecting. I'm no great expert in spotting fakes. I'd be annoyed at the money lost, but I'd sleep better knowing that I had followed it through and documented my side to my satisfaction. But that's just me.

It could be very possible for them to sell you a fake, albeit unintentionally. They deal with a lot of suppliers, they deal in pre-owned and returned items, and they deal with hundreds of thousands of watches. I would not be surprised if something slipped by them.

And, no, you don't owe us any receipts or paper trail. Save all that for Jomashop.

_Edit: _As a side note, I caught a respected and very well-known online watch sales site selling a pre-owned vintage omega as in original condition, but the dial had been swapped with a more rare and more prized variant. The sellers seemed mortified that I would suggest they were selling something that was not original. Even after I presented evidence (thanks to the help of sharp eyes here on WUS), they did not seem to believe me, but they did take the watch back. To this day, I believe that they believed the watch was 100% original. I've bought about a dozen watches from them since that incident and everything has gone smoothly.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I’m no Oris expert and hope everything is resolved to your satisfaction.

One thing I found interesting is that you’ve presumably enjoyed this watch since the moment you’ve purchased it. For 3 years. You call it “beloved”. 

Makes me wonder how I’d feel if I discovered after 3 years that my watch was a fake. Would it nullify all the enjoyment it gave me for those 3 years? What would I do going forth? Continue to enjoy it as I have been or throw it in the trash, sell it (divulging it’s a fake of course) or donate it, etc.


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

I doubt it's fake....and that would be good for you.


----------



## CajunK (Sep 26, 2016)

A call or email to Oris would've been an easy first step as others have mentioned.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

If you haven't contact Jomashop yet, disconnect your internet and do that first. Otherwise, you're trolling.


----------



## Al.Macrest (Mar 24, 2011)

BigCrown44 said:


> So the moment I dreaded has finally arrived: one of my beloved warches turned out to be a fake.
> 
> I had bought an Oris Calobra II LE Chrono in 2019, and did not realize that this watch is a fake until a week ago. While browsing the internet, I realized from photos of this watch that it should have a quick date correction push-button at 10'o clock, but it did not. The quality of this fake watch was so good and along with Jomashop's "100% authenticity guarantee", I had no reason to suspect that this watch is fake.
> 
> ...


I don't mean this to be criticism, and I'm really sorry that you're in this situation. But as others have pointed out, it may be premature to state thet they sold you a fake watch. Additionally, I'm having trouble understanding how you could own a watch from 2019 that's missing an obvious physical control point, and never noticed. It implies that you didn't sufficiently research the watch you were buying.
If I were in your shoes, I would first ask myself if I would be willing to actually sue the seller and go through all of that. If yes, then I would get the watch authenticated even if it costs me out of pocket. If it's a fake, I have the evidence. If it's not, I just bought piece of mind.
If I'm not willing to go through a lawsuit, then nothing else matters. I have a watch I like.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Look at the bezel edge and quality of strap for instance, imo it's authentic. Caseback on lot of fake Oris would have laser etch writing not precision engraved. I dunno..I'm not refuting, but looks more to make a hard case this is any fake.

The dial numbering and spacing is exact and precise. It's a complicated dial. 
Also, why go through the faking of a lesser known model when it perhaps may be easier to fake a more popular one like a simple 3-hand dial aquis or something?

Fwiw, baume mercier does similar things where minor aspects are changed up without advertising it in their description of the watch. Some capelands have a solid caseback while some in the same model numbering can come with a see through. Stuff like that.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

That is authentic. You need to chill. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

OP, you're quick on the trigger with this one.

I'd be stunned if they rep this watch. It's too obscure for them to sell enough to make a decent profit. 

I am eager to know what Oris has to say.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Suprised that would be faked as not that common of a watch


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Premature, and potentially slanderous, to publicly accuse the seller without concrete evidence.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

dan360 said:


> If you haven't contact Jomashop yet, disconnect your internet and do that first. Otherwise, you're trolling.


Seems like that kind of reply without reading the post is almost a form of trolling too, no?



BigCrown44 said:


> I emailed, called, and reached out via WhatsApp to Jomashop with pics and explanations, but they only kept repeating that Jomashop only sells genuine watches... They also told me that I need to get a letter from Oris HQ verifying that this watch is fake,


----------



## Bustermd (3 mo ago)

This is a really weird situation. First off, because as many people have said it would be extremely weird for someone to put this much effort into faking a relatively unknown watch. But, everything I've looked at says that this watch has to have the pusher at 10 o'clock and it doesn't. Also, I assume the strap was changed at some point?

Best bet is to talk to Oris. They would have to confirm it is fake for it to be definitive.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dear OP:
3 Years? After 3 years? Not 3 weeks? And you wanna take this to small claims?
It all sounds rash; not of sound mind and judgment. 
I don't know who would be on your side. 
And how much could you really prove? 
Suppose Jomashop accuses YOU of trying to pull a fast one. Then what?


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)

Somebody went to the trouble to fake an Oris. What is this world coming to. What would be the point?


----------



## blakestarhtown (Jul 14, 2018)

-


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

blucupp said:


> Somebody went to the trouble to fake an Oris. What is this world coming to. What would be the point?


Oris faking is very prevalent. I believe there's a discussion out there somewhere on this. They do a pretty good job on the oris fakes but it hasn't caught up to the rolex faking as you can determine if an oris is fake by observing it casually if one's properly knowledgeable. I'm not knowledgeable but I do think this one is not fake.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

The Calobra LEII has a 7753 mvmnt with a date that changes by pressing the little spring built into the case
The 7750 doesn't have this but changes date by the crown
If yours changes by the crown it is not the Calobra LEII it pretends to be


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

Bustermd said:


> But, everything I've looked at says that this watch has to have the pusher at 10 o'clock


I know nothing about Oris, but, technically, the 10 o'clock pusher isn't strictly _required_. It's still possible to advance the date the old-fashioned way using the hand setting. Maybe older versions (i.e. 2019) lacked the convenience of a date adjustment pusher.


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

An update or a slightly different version of the watch seems likely to explain the difference, so that needs to researched. If fakers go to the trouble of duplicating everything else why leave that out?








Oris Calobra Limited Edition Racing Watch Hands-On | Page 2 of 2 | aBlogtoWatch


While we are enduring fans of all things "dive + Oris", their racing-inspired watches have always been both a great deal and great looking. This new limited edition Calobra model for 2013 is a shining example of how Oris does motorsports-themed watches right.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## deanan (May 5, 2013)

If you are missing a hole you should probe Joma for a feedback! And please let us know the results.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Stchambe said:


> Following this thread to see where it goes.
> 
> Unfortunately I’m not familiar enough with Oris movement standards to render any kind of opinion on authenticity.
> 
> if you bought the watch in 2019, is the warranty still active? Do you have the papers? If so, I would send the watch back for service and see what they have to say.


Authenticity warranty does not have a term. If it is fake, it is fake the whole time. I have the purchase record on file.


MeisterEder said:


> I am sorry to hear, OP, this sucks! Did you run a check here? OWA - Oris Warranty Activation System
> 
> Movement seems to look right, including ETA logo. Could it be that Oris omitted the pushers initially and then changed their mind halfway through production?!
> 
> ...


Highly unlikely. This watch is an LE of 250. I don't think Oris would make multiple versions when making this few.


NC_Hager626 said:


> Interesting. Sorry to hear about your predicament and I hope you can receive a full refund from Jomashop. Furthermore, I would say the movement is a fake as well, below is the Oris 676, base ETA 7753 movement from Oris's website on the CALOBRA CHRONOGRAPH LIMITED EDITION II — notice there are no black components with the original movement:
> View attachment 16956059


Hi, thanks for the reply. 

I don't think there are any black components in it. It was the lighting. Here are some other shots.


----------



## jmt133 (Jul 25, 2015)

I’d have to agree with the users urging a second opinion. You’ve only gotten one person (an AD who in all honesty has incentive to push customers away from Jomashop) saying that it’s fake. I’d absolutely get Oris’s opinion on the matter before slamming Jomashop publicly.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

[QUOTE="Chronopolis, post: 55716762, member:

Suppose Jomashop accuses YOU of trying to pull a fast one. Then what?
[/QUOTE]
nothing like a counterclaim worth 25x the msrp of the watch to put a damper on a weak lawsuit. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

Doesn't look fake to me. And you should correct the thread title.


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

Simon said:


> The Calobra LEII has a 7753 mvmnt with a date that changes by pressing the little spring built into the case
> The 7750 doesn't have this but changes date by the crown
> If yours changes by the crown it is not the Calobra LEII it pretends to be


Yeah, it’s possible OP doesn’t have the watch they think


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

deanan said:


> If you are missing a hole you should probe Joma for a feedback! And please let us know the results.


This made my day.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

It's far too late to go to court on this. I suspect it is authentic but I'll hold judgement until thenOP contacts the only authority on this Oris. Let us know when they reply.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Dear OP:
> 3 Years? After 3 years? Not 3 weeks? And you wanna take this to small claims?
> It all sounds rash; not of sound mind and judgment.
> I don't know who would be on your side.
> ...


Yeah, I know. It has been a while. Like I said, on the surface, but for the pusher, the quality is very good. 

I have.the original receipt to prove my purchase, which matches the serial number on the watch.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

debussychopin said:


> Oris faking is very prevalent. I believe there's a discussion out there somewhere on this. They do a pretty good job on the oris fakes but it hasn't caught up to the rolex faking as you can determine if an oris is fake by observing it casually if one's properly knowledgeable. I'm not knowledgeable but I do think this one is not fake.


Yeah, but not this model. The only fake of this model I can find is a quartz. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

StephenCanale said:


> Seems like that kind of reply without reading the post is almost a form of trolling too, no?


No, I read it all. I’m not convinced because JomaShop has a specific process when you claim they sold you a fake.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

dan360 said:


> No, I read it all. I’m not convinced because JomaShop has a specific process when you claim they sold you a fake.


Gotcha, so you're pretty sure the OP is lying and never contacted Jomashop at all.

Guess anything is possible but it seems like a bold claim.

Should be interesting to see how this progresses.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

debussychopin said:


> I wouldn't put that claim into the title just yet until you actually confirm it. I highly doubt joma sold you a fake watch and also the oris ad can mean anything, are you sure it's case closed since a sales rep told you so? I would do more homework before jumping the gun here publicly.


Well, one thing for sure is that the watch is not as described. But your point on being more cautious is taken. Title and content modified.


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)

Your case can be like this vídeo:





But i will leave my opinion to me


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

StephenCanale said:


> Gotcha, so you're pretty sure the OP is lying and never contacted Jomashop at all.
> 
> Guess anything is possible but it seems like a bold claim.
> 
> Should be interesting to see how this progresses.


With the recent plethora of 10+ year members with only a few posts having similar dramatic issues with seemingly specific watches, brands, and vendors, yes, I'm not 100% buying in yet. Could be wrong, though. I'm a bit surprised that if the OP can take the back off a watch with full confidence in their ability to perform a verification check of the movement based on what they see, that they missed the missing pusher for nearly 3 years....

However, in the OP's defense, a 3 minute interwebz search finds all sorts of replicas of that particular watch, so who knows....


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

blucupp said:


> Somebody went to the trouble to fake an Oris. What is this world coming to. What would be the point?


There seems to be fakes/replicas of a lot of brands and watches that you wouldn't intuitively suspect.

My best guess as to why is that everyone's on high-alert looking for forgeries when it comes to the bigger brand names (Rolex/Omega/Breitling, etc) but there's less caution for more affordable pieces.

This might present better opportunities to get away with passing off a replica.

Only an educated guess, but it does make sense.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Ptmd said:


> Your case can be like this vídeo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I remember that video. My comment in there is where I call him a "crackhead" lol. That's me , Bryan ryan


----------



## IAmNigelTufnel (Dec 13, 2020)

I


StephenCanale said:


> There seems to be fakes/replicas of a lot of brands and watches that you wouldn't intuitively suspect.
> 
> My best guess as to why is that everyone's on high-alert looking for forgeries when it comes to the bigger brand names (Rolex/Omega/Breitling, etc) but there's less caution for more affordable pieces.
> 
> ...


At the risk of getting this thread shut down by the mods, I'll reiterate that obscurity doesn't stop the fakers from making high quality fakes. Agree that the OP may still have some homework to do but a very cursory Google search can lead you quite quickly to some pretty convincing fakes.





__





Oris Calobra Chronograph Limited Edition II WE03127


Our Oris Calobra Chronograph Limited Edition II WE03127 have been always associated with luxury, stylishness and best quality.




www.replicawatchessales.com


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

That's so sad and disheartening to hear. 
I dont use them anymore, Joma does everything they can to deny returns. Even when things are damaged in transit. They take forever, dragging their feet at every opportunity. 
I don't do business with them any more. They have the worst customer service. 
They do a lot of business and I don't think the occasional bad deal and corresponding reviews bother them. 

Good luck with it. Hope it pans out for ya.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

HilltopMichael said:


> This seems easy enough - just ask Oris if any of those watches were produced without the pusher. Or ask specifically if your serial number was produced with the pusher. If they respond that it was produced with that pusher, just send that response to Jomashop and they should take care of this for you.





Packleader said:


> This is a head-scratcher for sure.
> 
> If it were me, I would go jump through all of the hoops, getting a letter from an AD (even if it costs a bit of money), getting an opinion from a second AD (even if it costs more money), etc, just to see this resolved. Then I would know if it is an earlier iteration, a replacement case, a fake or whatever. Even if I was not within a warranty period and Jomashop would not pay, then at least I would have documented evidence to show that I was in the right and Jomashop is wrong. It would have been my fault for not catching the flaws earlier. But that is part of watch collecting. I'm no great expert in spotting fakes. I'd be annoyed at the money lost, but I'd sleep better knowing that I had followed it through and documented my side to my satisfaction. But that's just me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I am not saying that Jomashop routinely sells fake watches. I do think that this may be one of the cases that slipped through.


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)

debussychopin said:


> Haha I remember that video. My comment in there is where I call him a "crackhead" lol. That's me , Bryan ryan


🤣 Very good!
Usually i don't comment in YouTube videos but i remember someone mentioned here in WUS fake Oris, and i went to YouTube to search, saw the vídeo and thought to myself "Is this guy for real? 😅"


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Ptmd said:


> Your case can be like this vídeo:
> 
> But i will leave my opinion to me


This one is an interesting one as well. At about 13:30 in the video, he talks about the difference between the wording on the rotor between the real one and a fake.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Simon said:


> The Calobra LEII has a 7753 mvmnt with a date that changes by pressing the little spring built into the case
> The 7750 doesn't have this but changes date by the crown
> If yours changes by the crown it is not the Calobra LEII it pretends to be


Exactly! I cannot change the date with the crown, as it only has 2 positions. No push button, so in order to change the date, I have to advance the time, like for a long time, depending on the date.


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)

debussychopin said:


> Oris faking is very prevalent. I believe there's a discussion out there somewhere on this. They do a pretty good job on the oris fakes but it hasn't caught up to the rolex faking as you can determine if an oris is fake by observing it casually if one's properly knowledgeable. I'm not knowledgeable but I do think this one is not fake.





StephenCanale said:


> There seems to be fakes/replicas of a lot of brands and watches that you wouldn't intuitively suspect.
> 
> My best guess as to why is that everyone's on high-alert looking for forgeries when it comes to the bigger brand names (Rolex/Omega/Breitling, etc) but there's less caution for more affordable pieces.
> 
> ...


Is oris production even at a level where forging one 
makes sense or is there even a market demand for it to pollute the general supply? 

I guess the black market is just as ridiculous as the legit one.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> Joma does everything they can to deny returns. Even when things are damaged in transit. They take forever, dragging their feet at every opportunity.


I disagree according to my experiences. I have purchased from jomashop in the past 5 years for over 70 separate orders approximately.

About 25 of those I returned:..

A few I returned within 30 days as I mulled over if I actually liked the item. Changed mind, etc.

The rest I returned immediately due to not being what I thought I had envisioned, problem with shipping package (how product was packaged) being damaged, or an order error.

All of the returns were accepted by jomashop and processed fine for me.

All the purchases were genuine and no visible apparent issue w the product itself.

---
I have called jomashop multiple times over the phone for various reasons and have always gotten good service. They are easy to talk to and very reasonable when dealing with them , albeit , at times I feel like they're not very enthused being on the phone all day with people but I never felt they ever gave bad service.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

BigCrown44 said:


> Exactly! I cannot change the date with the crown, as it only has 2 positions. No push button, so in order to change the date, I have to advance the time, like for a long time, depending on the date.


This sounds like the case of a watch slipping by QC at oris , kind of like the stuff you hear sometimes happens with omega, rolex, and the like. Just your case unfortunately, joma probably bought a set or batch which included this one. And then got sold to you.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> I'm not so sure those components are black in the OP's movement. They look like mirror finish, reflecting a dark background.
> 
> View attachment 16956108


Yep, it is the lighting. They are not black.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Looking at both the online videos, it seems more and more likely that the OP's watch is fake.

OP, you should put up pictures of your box as well.

And, try your serial number on the Oris warranty registration site to see if it comes back matching your model.


----------



## 01alam (Sep 15, 2020)

I wouldn't call it a fake yet...

Can someone familiar with Selitta confirms if their model of the 7753 requires a pusher to do a quick date change...

2019 means it's highly likely not to sport an ETA movement anyway!


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Uhrentraeger said:


> I smell a rat.
> 
> But for the benefit of doubt:
> 
> ...


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

BigCrown44 said:


> Exactly! I cannot change the date with the crown, as it only has 2 positions. No push button, so in order to change the date, I have to advance the time, like for a long time, depending on the date.


If this is , indeed , the case then there is no doubt that the watch is a fake.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

BigCrown44 said:


> Yep, it is the lighting. They are not black.


I am not a metallurgist, but I question why these metal components do not reflect light the same way as the other metal components. Is a different type of metal used for these components?


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your advice. Although I feel that this watch is fake based on the evidence I already have, I will try to get this watch authenticated in some official way to be absolutely sure. 

I reached out to Oris already, but they did not want to get involved since they do not sell to Jomashop.

I guess I'll just have to find some other way to verify the story behind this watch. 

And after reading your comments, I see that this watch may not be fake, but it certainly does not match the description of the watch on the Oris website, that's a fact.

Yes, I stupidly missed this point for a long time, but like I said, other than the missing button, there was no reason to suspect that this is a fake watch.


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

BigCrown44 said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice. Although I feel that this watch is fake based on the evidence I already have, I will try to get this watch authenticated in some official way to be absolutely sure.
> 
> I reached out to Oris already, but they did not want to get involved since they do not sell to Jomashop.
> 
> ...


Oris couldn't confirm the serial number?


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

pickle puss said:


> If this is , indeed , the case then there is no doubt that the watch is a fake.


That's why I was so sure that this watch is fake as well, but after reading some of the posts, could it be that this was a mistake made by Oris, such as putting this movement in the wrong case, i.e. a regular Artix Chrono case without the push button slot? 

In that case, maybe I have a collectible in my hands?


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

watchRus said:


> Oris couldn't confirm the serial number?


I purchased this from a gray market dealer, so Oris does not want to get involved.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

dan360 said:


> No, I read it all. I’m not convinced because JomaShop has a specific process when you claim they sold you a fake.


Yes, it seems like the process is for me to prove that the watch is indeed fake, instead of Jomashop proving that it is authentic, despite the irregularities I have raised.


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

BigCrown44 said:


> I purchased this from a gray market dealer, so Oris does not want to get involved.


Send it to them for a service then. If they refuse because it’s fake then you’ll have your answer.


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

BigCrown44 said:


> I purchased this from a gray market dealer, so Oris does not want to get involved.


Irrelevant where you bought it from. Bad customer service from Oris. Try emailing them.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

BigCrown44 said:


> I purchased this from a gray market dealer, so Oris does not want to get involved.


This seems a bit odd.

Now I may well be in a total fantasy land scenario here, but say a manufacturer produces a batch of watches with the wrong case, and decides to sell them through the back door to a grey dealer. They then refuse to deal with them or have anything to do with them, because they were purchased from a grey dealer, and the grey dealer refuses to address the situation without documentation from the manufacturing company...

If I were you, I would _demand_ the manufacturer at least addresses it.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BigCrown44 said:


> I purchased this from a gray market dealer, so Oris does not want to get involved.


They may not want to honor the warranty, but you can still use the warranty page to enter your serial number to see what comes back....






OWA - Oris Warranty Activation System







owa.oris.ch


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

StephenCanale said:


> They may not want to honor the warranty, but you can still use the warranty page to enter your serial number to see what comes back....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been suggested to OP many times to simply enter the serial number with them not addressing it. I'm not saying anything, but it's interesting.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

jupe said:


> Send it to them for a service then. If they refuse because it’s fake then you’ll have your answer.


That's actually not a bad idea. Thanks!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I have never had a factory refuse to answer a simple question like, "What is the warranty status of serial no. XX-XXXXX?"

Factories more prominent than Oris.


----------



## Bustermd (3 mo ago)

sathomasga said:


> I know nothing about Oris, but, technically, the 10 o'clock pusher isn't strictly _required_. It's still possible to advance the date the old-fashioned way using the hand setting. Maybe older versions (i.e. 2019) lacked the convenience of a date adjustment pusher.


That could be the case, but if you look at Oris’ Website and Watchbase both say there is the 10 o’clock pusher only. I think it would be very weird that this watch would be expertly counterfeited, to be honest, so I would tend to agree with you that it’s probably an early variation. 

Only the manufacturer can say for certain.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> My best guess as to why is that everyone's on high-alert looking for forgeries when it comes to the bigger brand names (Rolex/Omega/Breitling, etc) but there's less caution for more affordable pieces.


Exactly this.



blucupp said:


> What is this world coming to. What would be the point?


When @StephenCanale and I are in agreement, you can be sure it's the end times.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Packleader said:


> When @StephenCanale and I are in agreement, you can be sure it's the end times.


Venn Diagram please.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> Now I may well be in a total fantasy land scenario here, but say a manufacturer produces a batch of watches with the wrong case, and decides to sell them through the back door to a grey dealer. They then refuse to deal with them or have anything to do with them, because they were purchased from a grey dealer, and the grey dealer refuses to address the situation without documentation from the manufacturing company...


Yes, you _are_ in fantasy land. Or at the least, delusion village.

Your statement has absolutely no basis in reality. It's like saying the Easter Bunny sells his off-spec chocolate eggs to Walmart for discounted sales. Absurd from first word to last.


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

BigCrown44 said:


> Authenticity warranty does not have a term. If it is fake, it is fake the whole time. I have the purchase record on file.
> 
> Highly unlikely. This watch is an LE of 250. I don't think Oris would make multiple versions when making this few.
> 
> ...


I never said anything about “authenticity warranty.”

Joma offers an in-house warranty on everything they sell. Theoretically you could send the watch back to Joma under their own warranty. If Joma opens the watch and finds a fake, Your argument has grounds, Joma has the watch, and you are in a better bargaining position. If not, then you haven’t moved from your current position.

You could also send it to Oris. Most if not all brands do initial inquiries to determine authenticity before agreeing to service, and do an actual authentication when they have the watch in hand.

If you are convinced the watch is fake, take it to an Oris AD or contact Oris and explain the situations and see what they have to say.

Soliciting opinions from random people on the internet and then arguing about it isn’t going to advance your situation


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Stchambe said:


> Soliciting opinions from random people on the internet and then arguing about it isn’t going to advance your situation


After 5 pages, OP just needs to step away and make a decision. 
There's no point in further waffling around. There's no more useful information to be expected.
You've been given actions to pursue. Go get it done and stop typing about it.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

SLWoodster said:


> You need Oris or authorized dealer to authenticate and have a letter of authentication. Then, send that to Joma. Not saying you but it's more likely that a buyer is scamming a large dealer than the other way around.
> 
> The burden is not on Joma to prove that it is fake. They can maintain that they did not deliver a fake. It's up to the buyer, whom in this case judged based on his own opinions and internet research that it is a fake. Logically, I see no reason why the Calobra would deserve such good iteration of replica. There's not a large enough market for that level of R&D from a replica factory.
> 
> I hope for buyer sake it is not a fake. It would be really really messed up. But on the surface this looks like a witch hunt. Best of luck to all.





debussychopin said:


> This sounds like the case of a watch slipping by QC at oris , kind of like the stuff you hear sometimes happens with omega, rolex, and the like. Just your case unfortunately, joma probably bought a set or batch which included this one. And then got sold to you.


This may very well be the case, although


Stchambe said:


> I never said anything about “authenticity warranty.”
> 
> Joma offers an in-house warranty on everything they sell. Theoretically you could send the watch back to Joma under their own warranty. If Joma opens the watch and finds a fake, Your argument has grounds, Joma has the watch, and you are in a better bargaining position. If not, then you haven’t moved from your current position.
> 
> ...


Yep, it will have to come down to an official authentication. Thanks.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

StephenCanale said:


> They may not want to honor the warranty, but you can still use the warranty page to enter your serial number to see what comes back....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

StephenCanale said:


> They may not want to honor the warranty, but you can still use the warranty page to enter your serial number to see what comes back....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

StephenCanale said:


> They may not want to honor the warranty, but you can still use the warranty page to enter your serial number to see what comes back....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CajunK (Sep 26, 2016)

BigCrown44 said:


> I purchased this from a gray market dealer, so Oris does not want to get involved.


I’ve never heard of a company asking where a watch was purchased prior to authenticating a serial number. What would they’ve done if you’d received it as a gift?


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ginseng108 said:


> After 5 pages, OP just needs to step away and make a decision.
> There's no point in further waffling around. There's no more useful information to be expected.
> You've been given actions to pursue. Go get it done and stop typing about it.


Sound advice. Although I have an opinion from one Oris AD, I will try to get more official authentication. Thanks Oris family.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

BigCrown44 said:


> That's why I was so sure that this watch is fake as well, but after reading some of the posts, could it be that this was a mistake made by Oris, such as putting this movement in the wrong case, i.e. a regular Artix Chrono case without the push button slot?
> 
> In that case, maybe I have a collectible in my hands?


No mistakes. It's a fake pure and simple.
Not having a quick set date is proof positive. Push button slot is not a factor.
It.Is.A.Fake.
FAKE!!!


----------



## Twofaston2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Interesting thread. I'm my experience Joma sells legit timepieces (customer service is another is crap though). 

Best bet is send it in for a service. If it's a fake they shouldn't charge you because they won't work on it. Doesn't matter where or how it was purchased. If it's their watch, Oris will service it as long as you pay for it.


----------



## Twofaston2 (Nov 13, 2012)

I also forgot to mention to never trust the AD on some areas. You don't know if the guy has one week worth of knowledge on Oris watches, or 10 years. Most of the time we know more than the guy selling us the watch...


----------



## viknijjar (Nov 5, 2007)

One possibility: the Sellita version of this movement does not have a date corrector. The Valjoux (ETA) is older and still does. Is it possible that Oris switched to that movement?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

viknijjar said:


> One possibility: the Sellita version of this movement does not have a date corrector. The Valjoux (ETA) is older and still does. Is it possible that Oris switched to that movement?


If you zoom in on the OP's first pic in thread #50, you will see "ETA" stamp on the movement.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

viknijjar said:


> One possibility: the Sellita version of this movement does not have a date corrector. The Valjoux (ETA) is older and still does. Is it possible that Oris switched to that movement?


I think this is it. The Selitta SW510 version of that movement has the date set at the crown vs the ETA 7753 that uses the plunger at 10.

Oris uses the SW510 on their 65 chronograph. 

Given the games ETA has used to try to kill the rest of the industry, it is likely that Oris made a version without the drilled hole at 10 to not play their game. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)

NC_Hager626 said:


> This one is an interesting one as well. At about 13:30 in the video, he talks about the difference between the wording on the rotor between the real one and a fake.


I just saw all the video, this guy mention and thanks the other guy from the vídeo i posted 😅
Oh Go*d... He even says, "You can't tell the difference from the Bezel" and both bezel edges are different...
Well, still have my opinion of these guys 🤣


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

As a point of clarification, maybe the meaning of "fake" may be need to be clarified. To be more precise, this watch does certainly does not fit the description provided on Oris' website. I would think that means the watch is not 100% authentic to say the least. 

But in any case, I will try to get to the bottom of this. Thank you all for your thoughts.


----------



## Haqq777 (Sep 20, 2018)

Very simple.

Just got to Oris website. Put the serial number in. It will tell you Oris couldn't find any warranty information but you can still add the watch to your portfolio. I added my Williams F1 Team 2004 (ref 7560) that way. Screenshot for you below:










When you add watch it will show a picture of the watch. IWC is the same way btw.

Here is my Williams F1 Team 2004 showing up after I put its serial number.










Now if the serial number is invalid it will straight away tell you that.









All you need to do is add your serial number in. If it is legit Oris it will pull up a photo of the watch. If it is the same watch, Bingo. If you get some other watch or if it says invalid serial, you have your answer.

Funny story, I messed around with serial number for mine by changing a couple of digits and instead of my Williams F1 some version of Artelier showed up.

Good luck. It shouldn't be hard to find out if your watch is authentic. Fake ones do not have right serial numbers for the make and type assigned to those particular serial numbers.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

elconquistador said:


> I think this is it. The Selitta SW510 version of that movement has the date set at the crown vs the ETA 7753 that uses the plunger at 10.
> 
> Oris uses the SW510 on their 65 chronograph.
> 
> ...


Then how do you explain that the Sellitta SW510 has a quick-setting date and the movement the OP has doesn't?


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Well there have been editions of the watch without that button.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Then how do you explain that the Sellitta SW510 has a quick-setting date and the movement the OP has doesn't?


Unless I missed it, and I read the first 4 pages of this, he doesn't say it does not have quick set, he says it does not have quick set from the plunger.

OP, please confirm, can you set the date from the crown?


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

So this settles it, doesn't it (meaning post 115 with another color variant with no plunger at 10.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

seadial said:


> Well there have been editions of the watch without that button the ETA 7753.


FIFY.




__





Calobra Chronograph Limited Edition II


Oris returns to the Spanish island of Mallorca this year as the title sponsor of the Oris Rally Clásico. The independent Swiss watch company has been involved with the classic car rally since 2012. To celebrate this year’s event, Oris has created two limited-edition Oris Calobra watches...




www.oris.ch








__





Calobra Limited Edition


Calobra is a small village thirty-two miles from Palma de Mallorca, Spain. The picturesque landscape is renowned for its weaving roads, with breathtaking corners, including the infamous 'Nus de sa Corbata' which translates as 'tie knot'. A haven for classic car enthusiasts, Oris is proud to be...




www.oris.ch








__





Calobra Day Date Limited Edition II


Oris returns to the Spanish island of Mallorca this year as the title sponsor of the Oris Rally Clásico. The independent Swiss watch company has been involved with the classic car rally since 2012. To celebrate this year’s event, Oris has created two limited-edition Oris Calobra watches...




www.oris.ch


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

elconquistador said:


> Unless I missed it, and I read the first 4 pages of this, he doesn't say it does not have quick set, he says it does not have quick set from the plunger.
> 
> OP, please confirm, can you set the date from the crown?


No I cannot. There are only 2 positions on the crown, and I can only set the time when the crown is pulled out. So in order to set the date, I have to rotate the crown like crazy, depending on what date it is. Sometimes I just wait for the time in real life to catch up tocthe date in the date window, since I have OCD and can't just let that slide. 

The local AD here who opened up the case back for me did confirm that the movement itself has a pusher. It's the case that does not allow access to it.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

seadial said:


> Well there have been editions of the watch without that button.
> View attachment 16957388


I believe.this watch uses a different movement, more like the 7750 instead of the 7753 like mine does.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

BigCrown44 said:


> I even opened up the case back, and it had the red rotor in it (not sure if it is a genuine part or a fake component):
> View attachment 16955926


I just noticed the etching of the mountains and the race track is different from the rending on the Oris website.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

The 7750 and the 7753 have slightly different date wheel diameters. Your date location seems to line up with the picture you posted of the model with a plunger, so it is likely a 7753 so it makes sense that the date function does not go with the crown. There are Breitlings that have 7753s and no plunger, so you have to wind it round and round to set the date. Lazy on the part of the manufacturer.

I am still sure it is genuine.

Edited because those were the limited edition.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I bought an Oris from JS that came with everything including the warranty card, but Oris would not register the watch, as it was not bought from an AD. It was definitely genuine. I would talk to Oris.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

You say it's an LE II. That implies there are other versions. Do you have a warranty card with a model number. Maybe it's mis-described and it's a different model, but still genuine.

Having said this, the case back of your watch does seem to have the legend limited edition II


----------



## eynlai (9 mo ago)

Fergfour said:


> I’m no Oris expert and hope everything is resolved to your satisfaction.
> 
> One thing I found interesting is that you’ve presumably enjoyed this watch since the moment you’ve purchased it. For 3 years. You call it “beloved”.
> 
> Makes me wonder how I’d feel if I discovered after 3 years that my watch was a fake. Would it nullify all the enjoyment it gave me for those 3 years? What would I do going forth? Continue to enjoy it as I have been or throw it in the trash, sell it (divulging it’s a fake of course) or donate it, etc.


Imagine, after 3 years into a marriage you find out your spouse...! Like one those movies on the Lifetime channel


----------



## eynlai (9 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> Dear OP:
> 3 Years? After 3 years? Not 3 weeks? And you wanna take this to small claims?
> It all sounds rash; not of sound mind and judgment.
> I don't know who would be on your side.
> ...


I would give OP here benefit of the doubt on finding out 3 years later. Think about the typical service interval: 5-10 years. Plus, although grey dealer, JS is probably one of the more will known ones and advertise "100% Authentic".


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

seadial said:


> Well there have been editions of the watch without that button.
> View attachment 16957388


I wondered if the OP's was an early one where they used this LE1 case


----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

debussychopin said:


> I wouldn't put that claim into the title just yet until you actually confirm it. I highly doubt joma sold you a fake watch and also the oris ad can mean anything, are you sure it's case closed since a sales rep told you so? I would do more homework before jumping the gun here publicly.




The OP starts his post with the words, _*Not sure*_.

His post constitutes a measured question, not an overt or malicious claim.

And, if Joma has truly stopped replying to the OP it seems reasonable for him to raise his question here.


----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

blucupp said:


> Is oris production even at a level where forging one
> makes sense or is there even a market demand for it to pollute the general supply?
> 
> I guess the black market is just as ridiculous as the legit one.


If the economies of scale work, you can count on fakes occurring at nearly any price point and apparently Oris fakes are far from uncommon.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ultralinear said:


> The OP starts his post with the words, _*Not sure*_.
> 
> His post constitutes a measured question, not an overt or malicious claim.
> 
> And, if Joma has truly stopped replying to the OP it seems reasonable for him to raise his question here.


Hi, I modified the title to make it clear that I what I mean by fake watch is a watch that does not match the description provided by the manufacturer. This is definitely the case here with my watch.

I still believe this is the case, but after reading everyone's point's, I am allowing for the possibility that this watch may have left the Oris factory like this.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Ultralinear said:


> The OP starts his post with the words, _*Not sure*_.
> 
> His post constitutes a measured question, not an overt or malicious claim.
> 
> And, if Joma has truly stopped replying to the OP it seems reasonable for him to raise his question here.


Your speaking after the fact. Earlier today he had the thread title accusatory and he later agreeably changed it to something reasonable. 
You came in late but you still want to make a fuss.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Out of interest, I just tried to register Serial No 34 19924 on the MyOris website, and it said not known. When I tried to register my Oris watch it recognized the Serial No, and displayed the watch, but just refused to record the warranty as it wasn't bought from an AD.

I would be inclined to either send it to Oris or see if you can get an email from Oris to confirm the serial is not valid. I would think if this is not a genuine Oris watch, then it's not a case of a warranty claim at all, but you might need to make a legal claim that of some sort. I imagine there's an extended time frame of some sort though in US law. 

What about the rubber strap? That looks different to the original perforated strap. Have you changed the strap?
Also, it may be the angle of the pictures, but the case profile on your watch looks different to the stock photos.

Out of interest, did your watch come with full cards and documentation, or just a box?


----------



## eynlai (9 mo ago)

BigCrown44 said:


> I purchased this from a gray market dealer, so Oris does not want to get involved.


I was eyeing Oris Artelier (or Longines Master) as possible next buy. But this gives me pause. For a manufacturer to act this way, not a good indicator.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

bth1234 said:


> Out of interest, I just tried to register Serial No 34 19924 on the MyOris website, and it said not known. When I tried to register my Oris watch it recognized the Serial No, and displayed the watch, but just refused to record the warranty as it wasn't bought from an AD.
> 
> I would be inclined to either send it to Oris or see if you can get an email from Oris to confirm the serial is not valid. I would think if this is not a genuine Oris watch, then it's not a case of a warranty claim at all, but you might need to make a legal claim that of some sort. I imagine there's an extended time frame of some sort though in US law.
> 
> ...


I got the rubber strap through my Local Oris AD. It did come on the leather strap. I only got the box without any limited edition certificates or filled in warranty card.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

Two problems here on the way of solving this mystery:

Taking any watch to any AD for authentication is rather pointless. The folks at the AD usually don't know sh*t about watches. They are salespeople with little to no actual knowledge of watches. They are trained and paid for selling new watches - that's all they do and know how to do. And they hate competition, especially from the grey market. They don't like people who buy watches from grey dealers, especially if those people walk in and trouble them with questions. They might use the opportunity to push a new watch, but they already know that you are the kind of person who'd rather take a risk by buying luxury goods from grey dealers online, so not the most comfortable target for their sales tactics.

Then there's futile attempts to have serial numbers verified online. That only works if the watch was officially sold and registered as such by an AD. Because Oris (like any other brand) is only interested in selling new watches through their ADs. They're not compromising that system by giving the grey market a convenient tool for verification. And for the same reason they're not interested or eager to verify watches by email request. If they start verifying grey market watches, they're opening the flood gates.

The best way would be to take the watch to a reputable grey dealer to get an offer for it. They know what they're doing and will be able to tell whether it's a fake or not.


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

Taking inspiration from the videos about fake Aquises (Aquii?) which used a genuine ETA / Sellita movement but lacking the etching of the Oris-specific movement code - can you see the "676" and "27JEW" etching on yours?


----------



## Uhrentraeger (Jul 16, 2012)

BigCrown44 said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice. Although I feel that this watch is fake based on the evidence I already have, I will try to get this watch authenticated in some official way to be absolutely sure.
> 
> I reached out to Oris already, but they did not want to get involved since they do not sell to Jomashop.
> 
> ...


I sense a 2nd rat.

So, you are saying Oris doesn't care if someone fakes their watches.

The fakers in the Far East must be pleased with that answer.


----------



## Uhrentraeger (Jul 16, 2012)

Ultralinear said:


> The OP starts his post with the words, _*Not sure*_.
> 
> His post constitutes a measured question, not an overt or malicious claim.
> 
> And, if Joma has truly stopped replying to the OP it seems reasonable for him to raise his question here.


If this really is true it is a fake Oris and Jomashop doesn't care this information should be pinned here on WUS.

So, can one conclude: 

*Jomashop also sells fake watches. Pleasing every customer with deep and not so deep pockets.*


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I just noticed the etching of the mountains and the race track is different from the rending on the Oris website.
> View attachment 16957419


I had the same thought, but seeing the side-by-side I struggle to really pinpoint what's different - can you help?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

It may not be a fake - it may be a mistake
It looks so good I cant see the return on fakers making this
I suspect the wrong case, from the Calobra LE1 (designed for 7750) rather than LE2 case (designed for 7753)
Can anyone find out if the case size/dial/placing of crowns/pushers is essentially the same -(I know they are both 44mm cases & appear the same) the difference being the 10 o clock date changing spring in the case?
Maybe Oris simply used an old case from the LE1 with the new LE2 dial n movement ?
mistake not a fake?


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

This watch is clearly genuine. 

Firstly, there are little to no modern Oris replicas available, with the exception of a few versions of the Aquis.
Asian replica factories are not investing time and money in creating good quality fakes of obscure, limited edition watches from brands that are not hugely popular or expensive. Oris are awesome, but they're not exactly Swiss luxury, nor are they popular.

Secondly, Jomashop do not sell fake watches, period!

And lastly, the movement picture clearly shows an ETA stamp under the balance. Google what an Asian 7753/7750 looks like (there's lots for sale on eBay). They don't have an ETA stamp under the balance, they're chintzy crap with fake blued screws and awful looking pearlage. It's important to note also that not all 7753's have quickset date correctors.


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

andyk8 said:


> This watch is clearly genuine.
> 
> Firstly, there are little to no modern Oris replicas available, with the exception of a few versions of the Aquis.
> Asian replica factories are not investing time and money in creating good quality fakes of obscure, limited edition watches from brands that are not hugely popular or expensive. Oris are awesome, but they're not exactly Swiss luxury, nor are they popular.
> ...


With the sheer volume of new and used watches Jomashop sells, they’re bound to sell a fake watch or two that slip by. Saying they “do not sell fake watches period” really can’t be proven to be 100% accurate. They certainly don’t do it on purpose, but it has to happen every now and then.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

jupe said:


> With the sheer volume of new and used watches Jomashop sells, they’re bound to sell a fake watch or two that slip by. Saying they “do not sell fake watches period” really can’t be proven to be 100% accurate. They certainly don’t do it on purpose, but it has to happen every now and then.


I highly doubt it. Check out Trustpilot. Thousands of reviews, no mention of fake watches.

Do you believe Jomashop sold the OP a fake watch?


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

andyk8 said:


> I highly doubt it. Check out Trustpilot. Thousands of reviews, no mention of fake watches.
> 
> Do you believe Jomashop sold the OP a fake watch?


It seems entirely possible, yes.


----------



## Haqq777 (Sep 20, 2018)

el_duderino said:


> ..
> 
> Then there's futile attempts to have serial numbers verified online. That only works if the watch was officially sold and registered as such by an AD. Because Oris (like any other brand) is only interested in selling new watches through their ADs. They're not compromising that system by giving the grey market a convenient tool for verification. And for the same reason they're not interested or eager to verify watches by email request. If they start verifying grey market watches, they're opening the flood gates.
> 
> ..


I'll have to disagree. As far as checking authenticity and verifying serials is concerned, being officially sold by AD does not matter. Certainly has not been the case in my experience. Have purchased multiple Oris watches through gray market in the past ranging from their Pilots line to their Divers (BC4, Propilot X, Aquis among just a few) and every single one easily registered to my profile on Oris.com even though it was not purchased through AD.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

jupe said:


> It seems entirely possible, yes.


And why do you think the watch is fake?


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

andyk8 said:


> And why do you think the watch is fake?


I didn’t say I thought the watch was fake, I said it was entirely possible.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

jupe said:


> I didn’t say I thought the watch was fake, I said it was entirely possible.


So you think the watch is genuine, but you also think it could be fake?

Did you bang your head?


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

andyk8 said:


> So you think the watch is genuine, but you also think it could be fake?
> 
> Did you bang your head?


I didn’t say I thought the watch was genuine either. My head is fine, thanks for asking!


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Simon said:


> It may not be a fake - it may be a mistake
> It looks so good I cant see the return on fakers making this
> I suspect the wrong case, from the Calobra LE1 (designed for 7750) rather than LE2 case (designed for 7753)
> Can anyone find out if the case size/dial/placing of crowns/pushers is essentially the same -(I know they are both 44mm cases & appear the same) the difference being the 10 o clock date changing spring in the case?
> ...


Yes, as I said, it is very good quality. It is also possible that the regular case from the regular production Artix Chrono was used, which housed a 7750 movement and did not require a pusher. 

I would still find it very strange that if something like this actually happened at the factory. 

Again, maybe it really is a collector's piece like those misprint dials.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

jupe said:


> I didn’t say I thought the watch was genuine either. My head is fine, thanks for asking!


So you have no constructive input about whether the watch is genuine or fake?


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

eynlai said:


> I would give OP here benefit of the doubt on finding out 3 years later. Think about the typical service interval: 5-10 years. Plus, although grey dealer, JS is probably one of the more will known ones and advertise "100% Authentic".


Thanks. Appreciate the support.


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

andyk8 said:


> So you have no constructive input about whether the watch is genuine or fake?


You are being bizarrely confrontational about me saying it’s not impossible Jomashop has unknowingly sold fake watches. Take a breather, friend.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

BigCrown44 said:


> Yes, as I said, it is very good quality. It is also possible that the regular case from the regular production Artix Chrono was used, which housed a 7750 movement and did not require a pusher.
> 
> I would still find it very strange that if something like this actually happened at the factory.
> 
> Again, maybe it really is a collector's piece like those misprint dials.


This is indeed the most likely explanation. You can see on the picture of the movement that the quickset function is present, it's just that there is no button on the case to activate it.

Either early production versions of this watch had no quickset function, or it was mistakenly cased in a regular Artix case.


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

andyk8 said:


> Firstly, there are little to no modern Oris replicas available, with the exception of a few versions of the Aquis.
> Asian replica factories are not investing time and money in creating good quality fakes of obscure, limited edition watches from brands that are not hugely popular or expensive. Oris are awesome, but they're not exactly Swiss luxury, nor are they popular.


I would like to challenge that statement


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

jupe said:


> You are being bizarrely confrontational about me saying it’s not impossible Jomashop has unknowingly sold fake watches. Take a breather, friend.


ROTFL. Do you always sit on the fence rather than just admitting that you don't have sufficient knowledge or experience to come to a conclusion?


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

andyk8 said:


> ROTFL. Do you always sit on the fence rather than just admitting that you don't have sufficient knowledge or experience to come to a conclusion?


You are something else.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

MeisterEder said:


> I would like to challenge that statement
> View attachment 16957785


That doesn't prove anything. It's just a screenshot of a website using genuine Oris watch pictures! Most likely a scam site.

As an aside, I'm not sure posting pics from a replica watch website is allowed on WUS.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

This has been fun, but without waiting for true authenticating sources to weigh in, I will add that Jomashop sold an NOS watch that may have been a production fluke. An oddball LE Oris is not likely to be faked; replicants don't target small production niche pieces. Joma's liability at this point is nil. OP can take comfort in that he has a error model, which if it was a coin or Rolex, would be worth multiples of its face value. Unfortunately, as an Oris, he will just have to value it as a regular watch on the days of the month when the date wheel is correct. 
I have sympathy. 
This hobby has its bad moments.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

jupe said:


> You are something else.


Why thank you! You have a great day now.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Uhrentraeger said:


> I sense a 2nd rat.
> 
> So, you are saying Oris doesn't care if someone fakes their watches.
> 
> The fakers in the Far East must be pleased with that answer.


Come.on, you are taking words out of context. I said that the response I got from Oris so far is that they don't verify watches purchased from non-ADs. Which is a position I understand and a risk I took when purchasing from the grey market. I actually half expected this sort of answer so no hard feelings to Oris. But this does not mean Oris does not care whether there are fakes being made. They probably have other ways to deal wiith that problem. 

As stated in my OP, my main point is that the watch I have does not match the description provided on Oris.com, which I believe is sufficient reason to wonder if the watch is authentic. But it looks like I am going to have a hard time trying to get this resolved.


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

It seems the watch only lacks the button, it has the right movement inside it if the button was there. I don’t see a faker producing this, but a factory screw up or a recasing may explain it using the wrong Oris parts. To make money fakers usually cut corners so the watch is just good enough to fool the casual buyer.


----------



## Haqq777 (Sep 20, 2018)

BigCrown44 said:


> Come.on, you are taking words out of context. I said that the response I got from Oris so far is that they don't verify watches purchased from non-ADs. Which is a position I understand and a risk I took when purchasing from the grey market. I actually half expected this sort of answer so no hard feelings to Oris. But this does not mean Oris does not care whether there are fakes being made. They probably have other ways to deal wiith that problem.


Something does not add up here. Oris has always verified my watches online regardless of where I have purchased them from. They only do not honor the extended additional warranty however they have had no issues in verifying mine and I have owned plenty (as I mentioned in my last post) from non AD sources.

How did you contact them? Did you send an email? Are you registered at MyOris.com or not?


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

Ginseng108 said:


> Yes, you _are_ in fantasy land. Or at the least, delusion village.
> 
> Your statement has absolutely no basis in reality. It's like saying the Easter Bunny sells his off-spec chocolate eggs to Walmart for discounted sales. Absurd from first word to last.


I know. 

So how _do_ grey dealers get their hands on brand new watches?


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> I know.
> 
> So how _do_ grey dealers get their hands on brand new watches?


Not from the manufacturer


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

leadbelly2550 said:


> For what it’s worth, Oris ref. 01 77476614484, a slightly different model limited edition Calobra chronograph, doesn’t have that button on the side of the case.
> 
> I’m no expert, but I know when you buy grey market, your ‘new’ watch is often an older model. It’s one reason the watches find their way to the grey market. Respectfully, some guy at a local Oris store or dealer saying it’s not real because it doesn’t have that button or because the etching on the back isn’t identical tot the current model is not a definitive answer. If you walk into an Oris dealer, tell someone you have a grey market Oris, they’re fairly likely to conclude there is something wrong with it, regardless - they hate the grey market.
> 
> It could be a fake, but you need more than this to convince me.


This is a great lead.


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)

Ultralinear said:


> If the economies of scale work, you can count on fakes occurring at nearly any price point and apparently Oris fakes are far from uncommon.


I guess the real money comes from selling a replica as an actual real item with the real or close to MSRP. I wondering how they get a production run of several hundred fakes into the Oris supply chain. Probably online BS.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

Go to myoris on Oris web site and input the serial number and that should show if it is real.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BigCrown44 said:


> ... and a risk I took when purchasing from the grey market. I actually half expected this sort of answer so no hard feelings to Oris.


I will bow out after this: 
You did say that you enjoyed the watch for the past 3 yrs that you've had it, no?
Surely that enjoyment cannot be erased? 
I mean, the love was / is real right? 

If I were in this position, I'd take the pleasure I had / have over it being "authentic." 
And I think - after reading many replies here - that this is NOT a fake but a different case that got mixed up in the sale.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

debussychopin said:


> I disagree according to my experiences. I have purchased from jomashop in the past 5 years for over 70 separate orders approximately.
> 
> About 25 of those I returned:..
> 
> ...


To each their own experiences I guess...
Jomashop shipped me a bottle of expensive cologne ($370+), wrapped only one time around with thin paper, and threw it in an oversized box (I didn't even receive the box the cologne was supposed to come in either, and the listing showed the original packaging and made no mention that the original box was missing, it was just the glass bottle!! like it was used tor something,,,) 
The cologne lid was damaged in shipping and completely leaked out (very surprised that the post office even delivered it this way), so I started a damage return, and after finally contacting someone, they said that it was not returnable. after this, It took 3 weeks to get in touch with someone again and by then the window of returns was closed and they said they couldn't do anything.
After much arguing, they wanted me to file with USPS ( I didn't purchase the label, so I couldn't) and fought me for more weeks until I threatened legal action over the phone with a customer service person (hold time was over an hour on more than one occasion) that they finally agreed to a refund MINUS SHIPPING cost! 
rediculous.
glad your experience was good, I read dozens of stories like mine and am just not taking a chance again.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> To each their own experiences I guess...
> Jomashop shipped me a bottle of expensive cologne ($370+), wrapped only one time around with thin paper, and threw it in an oversized box (I didn't even receive the box the cologne was supposed to come in either, and the listing showed the original packaging and made no mention that the original box was missing, it was just the glass bottle!! like it was used tor something,,,)
> The cologne lid was damaged in shipping and completely leaked out (very surprised that the post office even delivered it this way), so I started a damage return, and after finally contacting someone, they said that it was not returnable. after this, It took 3 weeks to get in touch with someone again and by then the window of returns was closed and they said they couldn't do anything.
> After much arguing, they wanted me to file with USPS ( I didn't purchase the label, so I couldn't) and fought me for more weeks until I threatened legal action over the phone with a customer service person (hold time was over an hour on more than one occasion) that they finally agreed to a refund MINUS SHIPPING cost!
> ...


Did you purchase with a credit card? One of the main advantages of credit cards is they protect you from stuff like this.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I will bow out after this:
> You did say that you enjoyed the watch for the past 3 yrs that you've had it, no?
> Surely that enjoyment cannot be erased?
> I mean, the love was / is real right?
> ...


Yes, the love was real, believing that the watch was authentic, although it was a pain in the ass to set the date. But I think I also felt betrayed when I found out that the pusher button is supposed to be there because I loved it, and this tainted my memory of that enjoyment. 

The possibility of a factory mix-up did not occur to me at all when I first posted, which I am thinking could be the case, but the fact that remains unchanged is that I was sold a watch that lacks a quick date set function which it is supposed to have.

Another possibility, maybe this is a franken watch?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

All your options seem to have been covered already. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

BigCrown44 said:


> No I cannot. There are only 2 positions on the crown, and I can only set the time when the crown is pulled out. So in order to set the date, I have to rotate the crown like crazy, depending on what date it is. Sometimes I just wait for the time in real life to catch up tocthe date in the date window, since I have OCD and can't just let that slide.
> 
> The local AD here who opened up the case back for me did confirm that the movement itself has a pusher. It's the case that does not allow access to it.


To be fair chap, you should have included this information in your opening post. It's kinda relevant.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Ultralinear said:


> If the economies of scale work, you can count on fakes occurring at nearly any price point and apparently Oris fakes are far from uncommon.


There's guys on shaving Forums refusing point blank to believe there are counterfeit razor blades out there, despite volumes of evidence to the contrary. Some folk just don't wanna believe is all.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Haqq777 said:


> I'll have to disagree. As far as checking authenticity and verifying serials is concerned, being officially sold by AD does not matter. Certainly has not been the case in my experience. Have purchased multiple Oris watches through gray market in the past ranging from their Pilots line to their Divers (BC4, Propilot X, Aquis among just a few) and every single one easily registered to my profile on Oris.com even though it was not purchased through AD.


If this is true and I have no reason to doubt you, I'm wondering why the OP hasn't done it, or at least seemingly ignores the many suggestions here to do it. One other poster claims to have entered the OP's serial number into Oris.com with an unfavourable outcome but the OP hasn't acknowledged that either.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

PM me the serial number. I'll input it on the Oris website and tell everyone what it says.


----------



## DiveM1972 (9 mo ago)

TalkingClock said:


> There's guys on shaving Forums refusing point blank to believe there are counterfeit razor blades out there, despite volumes of evidence to the contrary. Some folk just don't wanna believe is all.


I don't want to derail what has honestly been a very interesting topic, but ... "shaving forums"??? Is this allegory or a real thing?


----------



## Bustermd (3 mo ago)

I honestly didn’t know Oris fakes were a thing. Learned something new. 

That being said… why would a fake watch have a real movement? I’ve never dealt with fakes but from what I understand the movements are as cheaply made as possible, especially if there isn’t a display back. Most likely possibility is that this is a Frankenwatch, maybe it was sent back to Oris at some point and the case was replaced with the wrong one?


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

DiveM1972 said:


> I don't want to derail what has honestly been a very interesting topic, but ... "shaving forums"??? Is this allegory or a real thing?


And I thought we were a bunch of losers!!!!


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Palettj said:


> Did you purchase with a credit card? One of the main advantages of credit cards is they protect you from stuff like this.


yea, I would have done so if they didn't comply.


----------



## RG2107 (Aug 8, 2021)

Bustermd said:


> I honestly didn’t know Oris fakes were a thing.


Why wouldn't they be? Retail prices start around 2k. There are fakes of watches that cost ten times less.


----------



## Uhrentraeger (Jul 16, 2012)

sticky said:


> All your options seem to have been covered already. Hope it goes well for you.


I hate those kind of threads. Reminds me of the BBC when they report about injustice but no one does anything about it.

What now is or was the outcome of the Oris/Jomashop saga?

Thread starter OP: what are your next steps?


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

DiveM1972 said:


> I don't want to derail what has honestly been a very interesting topic, but ... "shaving forums"??? Is this allegory or a real thing?


There's Forums for everything.


----------



## Uhrentraeger (Jul 16, 2012)

RG2107 said:


> Why wouldn't they be? Retail prices start around 2k. There are fakes of watches that cost ten times less.


The Chinese fake everything.

They literally can kill you with their unsafe fakes (e.g. batteries, electrical equipment from brand names on Amazon, faked carbon road frames without proper DIN testing, bicycle equipment etc).


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> yea, I would have done so if they didn't comply.


Tried, but no success. It has been too long since the purchase has been made.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

BigCrown44 said:


> So the moment I dreaded has finally arrived: one of my beloved warches may be a fake.
> 
> I had bought an Oris Calobra II LE Chrono in 2019, and did not realize that this watch might be fake until a week ago. While browsing the internet, I realized from photos of this watch that it should have a quick date correction push-button at 10'o clock, but it did not. The quality of this watch was so good and along with Jomashop's "100% authenticity guarantee", I had no reason to suspect that this watch might be fake.
> 
> ...


Just a quick question I didn't see it addressed but is there a 7750 or 7753 under the balance, I can't make it out. Also is there a quickset date at the crown then?


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

TalkingClock said:


> If this is true and I have no reason to doubt you, I'm wondering why the OP hasn't done it, or at least seemingly ignores the many suggestions here to do it. One other poster claims to have entered the OP's serial number into Oris.com with an unfavourable outcome but the OP hasn't acknowledged that either.


I posted the picture of the caseback with all of the info on it showing. Yes, I have tried punching that in at Oris.com. No return on the query. You can even try it for yourself.


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Really only Oris can set the record straight, but if they don't play ball because the watch was not sold via their distributors then there is not much more you can do unless you take it to a qualified jeweller who will not get too querulous about how you bought it. Good luck in finding one of those, an older hand rather than some young guy will be best as the former are less likely to play games that boost their ego.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

dirtvictim said:


> Just a quick question I didn't see it addressed but is there a 7750 or 7753 under the balance, I can't make it out. Also is there a quickset date at the crown then?


Don't know how to tell the difference between a 7750 and 7753. But no quickset, as posted earlier, which makes it a pain to set the date.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear Oris forum Watchfam,

Thank you for all of your sympathy and advice. I just want to clear the air. I did not expect or want to cause this much controversy when I first posted. All I was saying was that I discovered (pretty late) that this watch I have does not fit the official description of the watch provided by Oris. I had never experienced that before, as in a button missing. So my opinion based on that fact was that the watch must be fake. I even had a local Oris AD, a seasoned watchmaker himself, telling me if the watch is missing a function, it can't be the real thing. 

After hearing what you said though, it does seem theoretically possible that there could have been a mixup at the factory, as these are all human endeavors. So I just want to make it clear that I stand corrected and am not accusing anyone of selling or circulating fake watches. All possibilities must be considered, and there was one that I did not. I thank you for that. 

But the fact remains that this watch is a mystery. I am still reaching out to Oris and will do so with JS. If something comes of it, great, if not, too bad and lesson learned on doing better research for a watch purchase. Better learned this way than with an even more expensive watch. 

I also did not expect responding to posts to be this exhausting. Now that I have clarified my position and shared with you what I plan to do, please understand that I am not trying to ignore you if I don't respond to your posts. I just feel like everything that needs to be said has been said, and beating the dead horse is still pretty stressful when I am already in a stressful situation. Thank you for your understanding.

Thanks again and happy watch collecting!


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Fakers are not going to make money by faithfully replicating anything but the most expensive watches as they can then cash in on the brand cachet that is where the top brands make most of their money. Less expensive watches such as Seiko are faked because there is a huge amount of modding parts and homage watches that can provide access to parts to cobble something together that pretty much looks the part. Most fakes are just names on a poor execution or even a non-existent model that the faker hopes will fool the unfamiliar who just look for a name. A high quality fake is not just worth the effort as tooling is expensive and unless you get quantity out of it there is no point in doing it, plus they need to sell. Very few fakes on uncommon watches will pass close inspection, they just need to be good enough to get the buyer to part with the money. They don’t need to worry about the WTF moment as by then they are long gone.

China is an exception as a manufacturer seems to be willing to move tooling on once their customer decides to discontinue that model, there are a few examples of this with some fashion watches such as SevenFriday being replicated lock stock and barrel under another name. Strictly speaking these are not fakes, just stolen designs.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

BigCrown44 said:


> Don't know how to tell the difference between a 7750 and 7753. But no quickset, as posted earlier, which makes it a pain to set the date.


Pretty big difference. Other than the quickset button the sub-dials are in a different configuration (12,9,6) and the 7750 is a day/date at 3 o'clock and the 7753 is date only at 6 o'clock.









ETA/Valjoux Caliber 7753 Watch Movement | Caliber Corner


Manufacturer ETA / Valjoux Caliber Number 7753 Movement Type Automatic Jewels 27 Power Reserve 48 hours Diameter 13 1/4”’ (30.00mm) Height 7.9mm Vibrations Per Hour 28,800 Lift Angle 49 degrees Shock System Incabloc Regulator Etachron Rotor System Ball bearing Winding Direction Uni-directional >...




calibercorner.com





What it comes down to, is the case for your particular watch is incorrect and should be for the 7750 model chronos.

I don't think that Joma is in the habit of selling fakes, but I do think they sell the odd lemon at discount because it was either returned by someone who would not accept the deficiency, or the AD could not sell it at retail because of said problem (hence the discount).

Since you bought grey at a discount, and it is way past Oris' 2 year warranty period even if you did buy retail and register it, Oris would be rather charitable recasing it free of charge even if it was their error to begin with.

Joma's warranty on Oris watches is also 2 years, so I'd be surprised if your not left holding it as/is or paying out of pocket to recase it, but I guess we will see.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

BigCrown44 said:


> Don't know how to tell the difference between a 7750 and 7753. But no quickset, as posted earlier, which makes it a pain to set the date.


There should be numbers near or under the balance, I can only see the eta logo in you pic. The reason I ask is soprod made modules that go on top of the 7750 and relocate the subdials to 3-6-9 and was used by a few makers years ago. Since it isn't a quickset date that pretty much eliminates that possibility. 
I'll be following this to see how it gets resolved.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

MeisterEder said:


> I had the same thought, but seeing the side-by-side I struggle to really pinpoint what's different - can you help?
> View attachment 16957656


For me, the etching/engraving is much more refined when it comes to the outline of the mountain and the alpa-numeric lettering on the original rendering than the caseback in question.

On another note, there are too many wild-ass-assumptions going on about Oris may have put the Oris Calobra Limited Edition II in the casing to explain the lack of a date pusher — it was a limited edition of 250 pieces. like why would Oris put some of the 250 pieces in the wrong casing and others in the correct casing?


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Took the watch to the official distributor's service center (my last hope for authentication) and they were kind enough to verify that the watch is not fake. 

Still, they did say that the watch is in the wrong case but could not explain why. So this is not a fake watch, but a defective one for sure. I guess only Oris HQ will be able to explain this. The service center also offered to recase it, but that was a very expensive option. 

They did tell me though, that you can advance the date by moving the minute hand between the 9 and 12 positions. I will probably just keep the watch and use it this way. 

Thanks again for all your help and I am sorry if I offended anyone here. 

Happy watch hunting,


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BigCrown44 said:


> Took the watch to the official distributor's service center (my last hope for authentication) and they were kind enough to verify that the watch is not fake.
> 
> Still, they did say that the watch is in the wrong case but could not explain why. So this is not a fake watch, but a defective one for sure. I guess only Oris HQ will be able to explain this. The service center also offered to recase it, but that was a very expensive option.
> 
> ...


wow, well I'm pleased our hunch was right: that it looked too good to be fake, and best case scenario  was a mixed up case back at Oris

Fair play to Oris for looking at it, and for offering to re-case
You have no reason to apologise to anyone - you offended no-one - your concern was legit
The mistake lay with Oris - Jomas unwittingly sold it - after 3 years you have no recourse through them

Its certainly gonna be a unique watch - with a good story  If it were me I'd keep it as it is -
were it a Rolex Daytona chrono mis cased, such mistakes would make it worth squillions
what a funny hobby this is


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

BigCrown44 said:


> Took the watch to the official distributor's service center (my last hope for authentication) and they were kind enough to verify that the watch is not fake.
> 
> Still, they did say that the watch is in the wrong case but could not explain why. So this is not a fake watch, but a defective one for sure. I guess only Oris HQ will be able to explain this. The service center also offered to recase it, but that was a very expensive option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

BigCrown44 said:


> Took the watch to the official distributor's service center (my last hope for authentication) and they were kind enough to verify that the watch is not fake.
> 
> Still, they did say that the watch is in the wrong case but could not explain why. So this is not a fake watch, but a defective one for sure. I guess only Oris HQ will be able to explain this. The service center also offered to recase it, but that was a very expensive option.
> 
> ...


Thanks for closing the loop.


----------



## ColonialBoy (Feb 8, 2011)

BigCrown44 said:


> Took the watch to the official distributor's service center (my last hope for authentication) and they were kind enough to verify that the watch is not fake.


There are some good fakes, there are a very few Oris fakes, but they don't make good fake Oris. There are lots of telltale signs, including the colour, fonts and kerning, anti-reflective, movement, how well the crown is made. Yours didn't raise any suspicions with me even though there may have been some problems with the manufacturing.


----------



## notkewl (7 mo ago)

you have the upside down biplane stamp of a limited edition oris. thats pretty cool actually.


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

So the watch ended up at Jomashop because it was 'slightly imperfect'. Most likely given to them by Oris themselves as a dealer would have returned it.


----------



## devildog2067 (Sep 30, 2009)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Interesting. Sorry to hear about your predicament and I hope you can receive a full refund from Jomashop. Furthermore, I would say the movement is a fake as well, below is the Oris 676, base ETA 7753 movement from Oris's website on the CALOBRA CHRONOGRAPH LIMITED EDITION II — notice there are no black components with the original movement:
> View attachment 16956059


There are no black components in OP’s movement picture either; that’s just dark reflection on the polished surfaces.


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

It's real and clearly has ETA hallmarks.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

devildog2067 said:


> There are no black components in OP’s movement picture either; that’s just dark reflection on the polished surfaces.


#nra, eh


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

watchRus said:


> So the watch ended up at Jomashop because it was 'slightly imperfect'. Most likely given to them by Oris themselves as a dealer would have returned it.


Watch dealers most likely never would have noticed. Do you think they inspect every watch that comes in with a loupe? Go talk to watch sales people they know nothing, compared to someone that lurks on this forum.


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

Hell of a read/saga.


----------



## stevepow (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow - just wow - and the whole thing calls into question some of those videos identifying the fake movement with text more centered - the OP's has the centered text exactly was described to be a sign of fake. What a nightmare these clones are, especially when real watches have strange variations too.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Very interesting how this one slipped through. Def a keeper as a rare bird. As for the date, yes you can advance through 12a after the date changes I recommend going til about 1 to be sure everything has reset and reverse to about 9 to reset the date works and then back to 12, this advances the date. You can only advance the date though, there is no way to reverse the date wheel. For me I wouldnt care anyway, can't see that small date anyway. Enjoy that and the good news is most any watchmaker can service the movement.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

debussychopin said:


> Your speaking after the fact. Earlier today he had the thread title accusatory and he later agreeably changed it to something reasonable.
> You came in late but you still want to make a fuss.




A fuss? Really? 

By stating it's appropriate for the OP to ask a question about a watch he purchased from a well-known reseller?

Oh well, vive la fuss.


----------



## Monkkey9149 (Mar 15, 2021)

BigCrown44 said:


> So the moment I dreaded has finally arrived: one of my beloved warches may be a fake.
> 
> I had bought an Oris Calobra II LE Chrono in 2019, and did not realize that this watch might be fake until a week ago. While browsing the internet, I realized from photos of this watch that it should have a quick date correction push-button at 10'o clock, but it did not. The quality of this watch was so good and along with Jomashop's "100% authenticity guarantee", I had no reason to suspect that this watch might be fake.
> 
> ...





BigCrown44 said:


> So the moment I dreaded has finally arrived: one of my beloved warches may be a fake.
> 
> I had bought an Oris Calobra II LE Chrono in 2019, and did not realize that this watch might be fake until a week ago. While browsing the internet, I realized from photos of this watch that it should have a quick date correction push-button at 10'o clock, but it did not. The quality of this watch was so good and along with Jomashop's "100% authenticity guarantee", I had no reason to suspect that this watch might be fake.
> 
> ...


Don’t feel like the Lone Ranger. Same thing happened to me 2 years ago regarding a Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic WAY201B.BA0927 I purchased on EBay for $1600.00. Three months after receiving the watch, it stopped working. Wrist movement nor hand winding didn’t help. Took the watch to the local AD who opened the watch and informed me the inner workings looked used and that the watch could possibly be a fake. However, to be sure he sent it to Tag Heuer which cost me $30.00. Two weeks later Tag Heuer contacted the AD informing him the watch was fake. Fortunately they returned the watch with paperwork describing the watch as being fake. I informed EBay and the seller and requested a full refund. I made copies of the Tag Heuer letter, all email correspondence between myself and the seller and returned the watch to the seller by their request. EBay took no responsibility of the situation saying the purchase was beyond the 30 day period. The seller kept providing excuses as far as a refund. This continued for 6 months. Finally, I contacted the sellers States Attorney General’s Office providing them with all the paperwork I had provided to the seller. A week after the Attorney General’s office received the packet, the seller immediately refunded my money via Zelle. 
Therefore, gather all correspondence you’ve had with Jomashop. Have your AD send the watch to Oris so they can provide you with paperwork stating the watch is fake. Forward a copy of that letter to Jomashop so they can visually see that Oris has stated the watch is fake. If they don’t refund your money then contact the Attorney General for that state. That should have Jomashop change their tune and refund you your money. 
In the meantime, pay the extra money and purchase high end items through your local AD and not EBay.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Ultralinear said:


> A fuss? Really?
> 
> By stating it's appropriate for the OP to ask a question about a watch he purchased from a well-known reseller?
> 
> Oh well, vive la fuss.


Dude you're being fussy and you're not even addressing the correct point/ my point.

I told him to not make an accusatory Title to this thread to which he responded by changing it. 

Then you retort to me, afterr the fact..


Ultralinear said:


> The OP starts his post with the words, _*Not sure*_.
> 
> His post constitutes a measured question, not an overt or malicious claim.
> 
> And, if Joma has truly stopped replying to the OP it seems reasonable for him to raise his question here.


Which doesn't even address me because I wasn't talking about his post.
Yeah you're being fussy and useless.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

So after all of this, Jomashop is right and it is authentic..


----------



## JONCX (Feb 2, 2021)

BigCrown44 said:


> So the moment I dreaded has finally arrived: one of my beloved warches may be a fake.
> 
> I had bought an Oris Calobra II LE Chrono in 2019, and did not realize that this watch might be fake until a week ago. While browsing the internet, I realized from photos of this watch that it should have a quick date correction push-button at 10'o clock, but it did not. The quality of this watch was so good and along with Jomashop's "100% authenticity guarantee", I had no reason to suspect that this watch might be fake.
> 
> ...





BigCrown44 said:


> So the moment I dreaded has finally arrived: one of my beloved warches may be a fake.
> 
> I had bought an Oris Calobra II LE Chrono in 2019, and did not realize that this watch might be fake until a week ago. While browsing the internet, I realized from photos of this watch that it should have a quick date correction push-button at 10'o clock, but it did not. The quality of this watch was so good and along with Jomashop's "100% authenticity guarantee", I had no reason to suspect that this watch might be fake.
> 
> ...


Hi, and sorry for this statement but having checked several cases back I´ve found that the checkered flag has a different black and white pattern, I seriously suspect that is fake. Besides the typo in the right side "WR 10BAR /100M" is slightly different aligned than the original. Of course is my opinion and I could be wrong.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

BigCrown44 said:


> Took the watch to the official distributor's service center (my last hope for authentication) and they were kind enough to verify that the watch is not fake.
> 
> Still, they did say that the watch is in the wrong case but could not explain why. So this is not a fake watch, but a defective one for sure. I guess only Oris HQ will be able to explain this. The service center also offered to recase it, but that was a very expensive option.


*Score! *I noted above that the other limited edition version of this chronograph, with the same dimensions, doesn't have the button on the case. I'm betting there was an accidental case swap. 

While I think an error like this in a run of 250 watches isn't as rare as the Inverted Jenny stamp, it potentially means your watch is unique or close to it (there could be a few others out there). That's pretty cool as far as i'm concerned; i would never sell it, and it's a great story to tell to people who care about watches. 

Aside - the US had a 24 cent postage stamp issued 1918 with a biplane image, a Curtiss JN-4. One pane out of 100 was printed with the plane upside down. It's colloquially referred to among philatelists as the Inverted Jenny. The stamps are exceedingly rare, and a number of them have sold at auction for well over $1 million.


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 31, 2020)

Joma did, in fact, sell you a lemon and failed to own up. I will not clear them up yet. In my books that is not an ethical business practice.


----------



## eynlai (9 mo ago)

Ensoul said:


> Joma did, in fact, sell you a lemon and failed... is not an ethical business practice.


Not ethical, but certainly Bowey Street jewelry roll/strip business practice. It's a New York State of Mind, baby!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Ensoul said:


> Joma did, in fact, sell you a lemon and failed to own up. I will not clear them up yet. In my books that is not an ethical business practice.


I have no dog in the Joma fight. They sell thousands of watches, it even took the OP 3 years to discover the quirk. Do you think they seriously would notice a obscure pusher on the side of an Oris??


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ensoul said:


> Joma did, in fact, sell you a lemon and failed to own up. I will not clear them up yet. In my books that is not an ethical business practice.


I was quite angry at the beginning of this saga but now I have calmed down after verifying that it is not fake, although not 100% correct either, at least based on all the publicly available official documentation. I do think that a lot of frustration could have been avoided if there is an easy to use verification system instead of having to knock on so many doors.


----------



## eynlai (9 mo ago)

That would fall on Oris then.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Ensoul said:


> Joma did, in fact, sell you a lemon and failed to own up. I will not clear them up yet. In my books that is not an ethical business practice.


only unethical if they knew it a lemon


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

BigCrown44 said:


> I was quite angry at the beginning of this saga but now I have calmed down after verifying that it is not fake, although not 100% correct either, at least based on all the publicly available official documentation. I do think that a lot of frustration could have been avoided if there is an easy to use verification system instead of having to knock on so many doors.


Or just buy from an AD next time…

(aside from the doubts and hassle, good luck - if ever wanting to sell the watch - convincing the seller you’re not offering a fake watch bought from a grey)


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Interesting. Sorry to hear about your predicament and I hope you can receive a full refund from Jomashop. Furthermore, I would say the movement is a fake as well, below is the Oris 676, base ETA 7753 movement from Oris's website on the CALOBRA CHRONOGRAPH LIMITED EDITION II — notice there are no black components with the original movement:
> View attachment 16956059


There are no black components in the OP’s photo. Just admit you made a mistake and move on.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

blucupp said:


> Is oris production even at a level where forging one
> makes sense or is there even a market demand for it to pollute the general supply?
> 
> I guess the black market is just as ridiculous as the legit one.


not sure why you keep hammering on this but it’s coming from a place of ignorance. They fake Casio F91s for crying out loud.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

jupe said:


> With the sheer volume of new and used watches Jomashop sells, they’re bound to sell a fake watch or two that slip by.


please paint me a pretty picture of how that might happen.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

This is honestly one of the dumber threads I’ve read in some time. The conspiracy theories from those supporting the idea that this was a rep and that the movement was inauthentic make you all look slightly cuckoo.


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> please paint me a pretty picture of how that might happen.





LosAngelesTimer said:


> please paint me a pretty picture of how that might happen.



Any particular style you’d like? Surrealism, Impressionism? Something else?


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> not sure why you keep hammering on this but it’s coming from a place of ignorance. They fake Casio F91s for crying out loud.


Not sure why you are some kind of gatekeeper. Forum of opinion. Casio production volume is huge. Do the math. Oris production and demand does not warrant fakes. You are residing in the place of ignorance.
Now go away random internet watch geek.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> There are no black components in the OP’s photo. Just admit you made a mistake and move on.


Never read ahead, eh...



NC_Hager626 said:


> I am not a metallurgist, but I question why these metal components do not reflect light the same way as the other metal components. Is a different type of metal used for these components?


My mistake with this thread was giving the OP the benefit of the doubt. In the end, I came to a conclusion there are too many holes in the OP's original story. Such as, why did he not address the quick dating setting function when he initially received the watch from Jomashop instead of waiting three years? Did he in fact buy the watch from Jomashop? Why would Oris churn out #41 in the incorrect casing? And if Oris did churn out #41 in the wrong case, what about the other 249 watches? Did the OP really take the watch to an official distributor service center in Korea or was it just his way of saving face within this thread? And the list just goes on.

One thing I have found interesting with this thread is the absence of a particular expert on such matters, and who has in the past visited and commented in the Oris subforum. The other thing I found interesting about this thread was the number of yokels that have come out of the woodwork to provide their opinion(s)—I can't recall a thread of this nature before here on WUS—and in the end creating one convoluted mess, much like the OP's watch itself.

But back to your point, I have moved on. And furthermore, I am treating this thread as one more example of a ..... (fill in the blank) looking for affirmation on such a watch known to be a ..... (fill in the blank) on the get-go.


----------



## BigCrown44 (Oct 13, 2011)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Never read ahead, eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it is just amazing how things end up regardless of the original intent. OK, I will bite, just for the entertainment value, which is what we are all here for anyway. 

1. First of all what holes? In conclusion, my opinion may not have been 100% correct, but I laid out all the facts upon which I formed my opinion (and the facts remain true and unchanged since the beginning, i.e., my watch does not fit the description on oris.com) so that everyone can form their own opinions, which they did, including you, sir. We are all entitled to have one, are we not? 

2. Why did I wait 3 years? Well, like many have said, including myself, the watch did not give any reason to suspect anything was wrong. There are also not that many photos of it available online, including that of the 10 o'clock profile with the pusher. The watch really is that good. Oh yeah, and I really enjoy admitting to finding things out this late because I love to look stupid in front of others. That's why I waited 3 long years before posting in panic. 

3. If I bought the watch from an AD, instead of JS ( or maybe some other grey market dealer, who knows for sure), I probably would not have experienced the trouble mentioned trying to get this authenticated. I think I would have been more like, "hey guys, I just found out the craziest thing after my visit to the AD about this Oris watch i have...".

4. I don"t know what is up with the other 249. I did ask in the OP if anyone else here may have the 'genuine' #41. This also seems enough of a nudge to anyone else who may own this watch to weigh in (i.e. "Hey, my watch is weird like that too! No pusher and it is a pain in the ass to change the date, and I even got mine at an AD!"), which did not happen, which just supports my point that it has been difficult to get info on this watch. 

5. Did I not say that I will take up the suggestion made to get the watch authenticated at a service center and thank the one who made the suggestion to do so? Then I did get it checked out and told you what came of it. The service center was very helpful. Then again I might be just saying that to save face in an internet watch forum where no one has seen my face and we go by aliases.


----------



## JackDash (Apr 21, 2018)

….


----------



## sumeet95 (Oct 4, 2021)

Oris has fakes now?!?!?!


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

sumeet95 said:


> Oris has fakes now?!?!?!


Don't be silly Oris don't make fakes. 🤣


----------

